# Unallocated Partion Removal



## Clandestine_Joe (Oct 15, 2014)

So I was going to dual boot with Ubuntu till I filled up my flash drive with my recovery. I made a partition for the Linux but now I want to delete the partition but Windows wont let me.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If it is unallocated, just format it then extend windows partition into it in windows disk management.

if that does not work, you may want to post a screenshot of your disk management screen.


----------

